# La San Marco SM90 (old style) burr replacement



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi, just picked up an old SM90 that I'd like to replace the burrs on. Can anyone confirm the correct way to remove the top burr and adjustment ring / burr carrier? Am guessing I need to hold the locking pin down then unscrew clockwise? Can't adjust burrs at all at the moment, so may be stuck?

Plan is to dismantle and fully clean doser, replace burrs and strip off all paint and polish up. Then I should have a reasonable commercial grinder for a good price.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Fully remove hopper retaining screw, then depress the adjustment lever and and rotate clockwise to release


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. Where is this retaining screw? My hopper appears to be an interference fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A small screw going horizontally into the adjuster ring


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty sure this isn't on my machine - mine has the metal adjuster ring. Date of manufacture is 1985 so it's a pretty old one. Have sprayed the ring thread with penetrating oil and left it for a bit whilst stripping off the paint.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Use a strap wrench on it OR wind a belt clock wise around it then grip the end with pliers/ water pump pliers and use to unwind adjuster ring, do not forget to keep lock lever depressed.


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Strap wrench worked a treat, after a days soak with penetrating spray. Onwards!


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Some pics of the original condition:


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Making progress:


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely, like an old car!

Interested to see this progress!


----------

